# Who's attending the 50th celebration?



## tpardoin (Aug 14, 2008)

I was wandering if anyone is attending the Kuk Sool Won 50th Anniversary Celebration on October 11 & 12 in Katy, Texas. I just started studying KSW and will be just a spectator at the event.


----------



## tiger2000 (Nov 20, 2008)

could not attend this year but understand my school did quite well and came third in the foreign schools catogory so well done guys and gals


----------

